# 1/64 oz Jig and Twister



## catch (Feb 11, 2011)

Does anyone remember being able to buy 1/64oz jigs and twister tails together in a 25 or 50 count. They used to come on cardboard single packaged and stapled to the card. I know I used to purchase them years ago but cannot for the life of me remember where from. I want to purchase the whole card.


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

Never seen that before but I know mejier sells 1/64 round head jigs in packs For cheap.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Were those the mini foo jigs?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Marks had them on his website. 
https://www.marksbait.com/weldon-mini-foo-and-stealheader-jig-color-and-size-chart.html


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

You’re close by. Stop by or give him a call.


----------



## catch (Feb 11, 2011)

No they were not mini foos. They were an actual curly tail grub. I will stop in and check with mark.


----------



## asiu118 (Jan 12, 2014)

was working down the road so I stopped in nice people


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Catch - I remember only because when I was young my best friends dad had had the cardboard pinned to the wall. He had 4 or 5 cards with different colors on them. I think there was only 12 though not 25. I have not seen them in years.


----------

